# Leftover Turkey



## Zhizara (Nov 23, 2011)

Since I already made my turkey (couldn't wait), I'm making the first of my planned leftover  dishes.

1 C wild rice (Lundberg's)
2 C giblet stock (salted)
Giblet meat from stock
1 turkey thigh, stripped and chopped
1/4 package frozen mixed vegetables
1/8 tsp. poultry seasoning

Bring to a boil, cover and simmer 50 minutes.  Let stand off the burner, covered another 10 minutes.


----------



## Claire (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds good.  I made a wild one a number of years ago, and realized why man domesticated the turkey.  It was dry and tough.  If I were to do it again I'd not use my normal years-old methods.  More fat, more moisture.  But I have to say it made great leftovers for soups, stews, most importantly cassoulet.  If I do it again, I'll approach it differently.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, shucks.....I thought this was going to be about bourbon.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 23, 2011)

@ Hoot.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

When I saw the subject line, I thought you had made a wild turkey! I keep trying to hit one on the road <g>. Being that I grew up eating wild rice instead of potatoes, I do feel that I am somewhat of an expert when it comes to wild rice. I also have gone out and harvested it. I would suggest that you do 3:1 re: wild rice to brown or white rice, add some barley and lentils. It makes for a very nice blend. Wash the wild rice (if it is natural, not cultivated--cultivated doesn't pop--I still wash it, but I give that to friends, because I only use natural, not cultivated wild rice). Real wild rice "curls" when it pops and it takes 55 minutes (or more) after the water comes to a boil and you put the rice in and reduce the heat to low and cover it, cultivated doesn't pop at all--I've tried to get it to pop, I've never been successful and no longer try. Perhaps cultivated is prettier, but it isn't real wild rice. I've probably have cooked at least 200 lb of wild rice in my lifetime. You can also roast the wild rice in the oven before boiling it. I'm ducking arrows from those who will disagree with me!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

The Lundberg's wild rice is a blend of several brown rices as well as the wild.  Unfortunately, although the rice came out just right, the cheap turkey I bought didn't.

Next year I'll buy a Butterball turkey and d**m the price.

I'm changing the title.  I thought of a play on Wild Turkey whiskey, but realized later, it would sound like wild turkey the bird.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah--got it! Didn't recognize Lundberg's brand and didn't realize it was a blend. Is the wild rice in the Lundberg's blend cultivated (in other words, dark, dark brown and it doesn't pop when cooked)?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, very dark and doesn't pop.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Yes, very dark and doesn't pop.


 Ah, that's cultivated wild rice. It doesn't have the same texture (or taste, IMO) when cooked. Did you cook the rest of the turkey or did you just buy the thighs? I often cook "utility" turkeys (I hate turkeys that have stuff added). I've never had one that was tough...odd.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

I cooked a whole turkey, 13.7#.  This morning, I took the other thigh and boiled in water with a couple of celery stalks and salt.  I stripped the meat and cut into a fine dice.  It seems like it will be much more tender.  I got another 3 cup container of broth, plus a 2 cup container with broth and the meat.  I just put it in the fridge.  I've got to make some more room in the freezer.

The breast meat made a great turkey sandwich, so I probably won't have a problem with the white meat.  I took a portion out to thaw and make a turkey salad with some of the tender inner celery.

I bought an extra loaf of bread and another celery package and made 2 batches of sausage stuffing in my little casserole dish.  That came out heavenly and the house smells like Thanksgiving.

I changed the title again to Leftover Turkey, so others can post their leftovers ideas.  I've got a lot of turkey so I'll see if I can glean a few new ideas.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

Because we roast a turkey about once a month between October and April, I often have leftover turkey. I loved the Spicy Turkey Stew recipe posted not long ago (although I modified the recipe, and the 2nd time I made it, I changed it into a turkey chili mole). White chili is another favorite thing to do with leftover turkey. When I have leftover turkey and leftover gravy, I do fall victim to giving into my craving for turkey poutine...turkey casserole with the "bow tie" pasta is another favorite--mushrooms, leftover gravy, sour cream, evap milk, grated white cheddar cheese, edamene, and celery, and of course, leftover turkey. Cream of Turkey dinner soup where you add leftover stuffing (well, I do, but I make wildrice stuffing), some leftover cranberry sauce, turkey, leftover gravy, broth, leftover mashed potatoes, milk or cream. It is inspried by a Company's Coming recipe--from the Soup cookbook. Turkey and rice "muffins" which are really just rice and turkey, some melted butter, cooked for about 20 minutes in a muffin tin. Topped with leftover gravy. Basically, anything one would do with leftover chicken is what I do with leftover turkey. I'm sure others have some very creative ideas. I'll be watching for ideas as well, since turkey is on the menu for this weekend (our November turkey...) and will be on the agenda every month from now until sometime in April. We stock up on turkeys when they are cheap. We have to have turkey this weekend because we underestimated freezer space.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this thread about uses for leftover turkey?

Last year I took my leftovers and made a casserole layering the turkey, stuffing and mashed potatoes. It had cheese on top and may have had a "cream of" soup for moisture in the layers. I can't remember what it was called right now, but you've got the gist of it. You could pretty much wing it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2011)

Last year I made a shepherd's pie type of dish with the LO turkey and veggies, using gravy as the liquid and topped it with stuffing in place of the mashed potatoes.

I guess it was good, I saved the recipe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh--pac that sounds yummy. I think I'll have to make extra gravy and use that between the layers...


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Is this thread about uses for leftover turkey?
> 
> Last year I took my leftovers and made a casserole layering the turkey, stuffing and mashed potatoes. It had cheese on top and may have had a "cream of" soup for moisture in the layers. I can't remember what it was called right now, but you've got the gist of it. You could pretty much wing it.



Thanks for the reminder, Pac.  I've done that before and it was wonderful, but had forgotten about it.  I called it a shephard's pie, even though I made it in a loaf pan.  I found a cream of potato soup I'm hankering to try.  It would work well with this.

Actually it's more of a turkey dinner strata.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--pac that sounds yummy. I think I'll have to make extra gravy and use that between the layers...


 
I might have used gravy... I can't remember, it had something as a sort of binder. I've got it printed out somewhere. I remember now it was called Tastes Like Thanksgiving.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

I ate up all my turkey drippings gravy with the first batch of stuffing, so now I'm going to try to make a bigger batch using the giblet stock.  I must be geared to cooking on Thanksgiving, because all I've done today is cook. 

Next, is Rice Krispy Treats.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I might have used gravy... I can't remember, it had something as a sort of binder. I've got it printed out somewhere. I remember now it was called Tastes Like Thanksgiving.



Because of your reminder, I finally remembered all the layers I used:  Turkey, gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans, stuffing on top, served with more gravy.  

I like your recipe title better.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the addition of green beans.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I like the addition of green beans.



Thanks, Pac.  It's funny that it included everything we had the day before, but it just seemed different, also it made pretty slices.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 25, 2011)

I too can't determine if this thread is about Wild Rice,   Wild Turkey whiskey or about Leftover Turkey,  or Leftovers in General.   Since I have none of the above.   I will have to Create my own.    It's one of the disadvantages of eating with the In-laws on Thanksgiving.   No Leftovers sent home.   No big deal.   My BIL did Slip me a good size jar of Gravy.   Betcha thought I was gonna say  a pint jar of the Good Stuff Imported from Kentucky. 

I went to the store early this am and picked up a fresh turkey breast, on sale,   and I will grill that tomorrow  ( too busy today),  using some apple wood chips I have, so it might take on a little smoke.    And A new batch of cranberry sauce and some crock pot stuffing  with sausage, apples, onion, sage,  & a little fresh rosemary etc.   

I'll ask me DxW if she wants to come for dinner tomorrow night, or if she wants me to bring all the plastic bowls of leftovers for Sandwich Makings to her place Sunday and we can have an in-door picnic while watching Football.   

Or Both. Now That's How Leftovers are supposed to be--There's Plenty.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2011)

Claire said:


> Sounds good.  I made a wild one a number of years ago, and realized why man domesticated the turkey.  It was dry and tough.  If I were to do it again I'd not use my normal years-old methods.  More fat, more moisture.  But I have to say it made great leftovers for soups, stews, most importantly cassoulet.  If I do it again, I'll approach it differently.



Seems to me that I remember a story about you, a Three wild turkeys, and a wisecracking husband.

Ah, but Claire, it was only a story.  You , on the other hand, are a legend.


Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## callahan9119 (Nov 25, 2011)

Turkey and stuffing with gravy on a kaiser bun


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think I"m just going to make a turkey pot pie. Maybe some sandwiches too. I got the left over turkey in the refrigerator so I have to do something with it this weekend.  The bone and some of the meat sticking to the bone is in the freezer. I might make a broth with it in the future.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

I've also done a layered casserole of  ( from the bottom up) turkey, stuffing,scalloped corn, green beans, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, poked holes in it and poured gravy over all.  Baked.  And it freezes well, Thanksgiving in July!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I've also done a layered casserole of ( from the bottom up) turkey, stuffing,scalloped corn, green beans, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, poked holes in it and poured gravy over all. Baked. And it freezes well, Thanksgiving in July!


 Oh--you can bring that to LOW!


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 26, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> The Lundberg's wild rice is a blend of several brown rices as well as the wild.  Unfortunately, although the rice came out just right, the cheap turkey I bought didn't.
> 
> Next year I'll buy a Butterball turkey and d**m the price.
> 
> I'm changing the title.  I thought of a play on Wild Turkey whiskey, but realized later, it would sound like wild turkey the bird.



I bought a cheap turkey this year, too. I checked the temp an hour before it was supposed to be done...lucky thing. It was almost done and only took another twenty minutes. Came out perfect. The cheaper ones have water added, I think, and cook faster. If you go by time rather than temperature, they're bound to be dry. Since there was none left over, I will probably go to the market today and buy another, even cheaper right after Thanksgiving priced turkey.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 26, 2011)

I did go by temperature - 165°.  I kept the bird covered completely, including the roasting pan until the last 1/2 hour.  It was tough last year too.  I hesitate to brine because I have very high blood pressure.  

Fortunately, I can cook the leftovers in stock or gravy until it's tender.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 26, 2011)

I do several turkeys a year...soup sandwiches, divan, enchiladas, you name it...why not?!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> I do several turkeys a year...soup sandwiches, divan, enchiladas, you name it...why not?!


 Exactly, why not? We stock up at Thanksgiving and Christmas. We don't roast turkeys in the summer months, but October to April, we typically roast a turkey a month--why not? We don't always stuff them.


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 27, 2011)

I made my turkey pot pie's today. I have a 7 bone steak that i'll cook up with the left over cranberry sauce and a packet of onion soup mix in the crock pot. I always love how they come out that way. So much automatic juice/gravy at the end of the day too. Mashed and Stuffing will be good sides with all that juice from the 7 bone steak.


----------



## marcp275 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Some leftover turkey ideas*

Here are some great leftover turkey recipes you may want to try. Turkey chili anyone? turkey pho? Nom!

link: Foodies Online | 10 Delicious Leftover Turkey Recipes


----------



## msmofet (Nov 27, 2011)

I cooked my 26 lb UNSTUFFED turkey on 400F convection roast for first half hour then down to 350F convection roast - foil covered for 2.5 hours then uncovered till finished cooking, no basting and it was perfectly done and beautifully brown in 3.5 hours.


----------



## hamm4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yesterday I made a turkey potato chowder. It was good and easy. Today to finish off the LOs we had turkey spaghetti which was also easy to make since I had sauce in the freezer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 27, 2011)

I froze my LO turkey/stuffing/gravy/cranberry casserole.  Left one portion for DH in the fridge.  He's not quite as sick of it yet.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 28, 2011)

Google left over turkey biryani, for me the best trick is to rehydrate the cubed turkey before reheating. I steam it for 5 mins or so, it plumps up with absorbed moisture.


----------



## Addie (Nov 28, 2011)

Around here, all the sandwich shops now are offering Holiday sandwiches. They are basically subs with turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce and topped with turkey gravy. And to think I always thought of that as an 'open-face' sandwich. 

My family has always only eaten the meat on the turkey legs. So the next day the whole turkey except the legs went into the stew pot. When the meat was falling off the carcass, the stock got drained and saved. I picked off all the meat, diced it really small, tossed it back into the stock along with everything else from the main meal and made turkey soup. The mashed potatoes and stuffing helped make the broth thick like gravy. Kids had no idea they were getting the white meat that they hated. Or even leftovers. The leg meat was for sandwiches.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2011)

What about turkey egg rolls.  I make my egg rolls with coarsely diced water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, chopped onion, garlic, bok choy, and bean sprouts, all seasoned with soy sauce, 5-spice powder, ginger, and garlic powder.  The mixture works very well with diced chicken, diced pork, shrimp, & scallops.  I would think that it woould work great with left-over turkey as well.

Serve with pineapple sweet & sour sauce.

Just a thought, and a different way to use up the turkey left-overs.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Timothy (Nov 29, 2011)

*Leftover Turkey Sushi Roll*

Here's an idea for using up some of that leftover turkey:

turkey+maki2.JPG (image)


and how to make it:

Turkey Maki/ Sushi Roll | Beachloverkitchen


----------

